# Revue de la montre Omega SpeedMaster MoonPhase



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Salut les compatriotes,

Aujourd'hui je vous propose en revue une montre que j'adore car je la trouve très poétique. Il s'agit de la *Omega SpeedMaster MoonPhase* dans sa déclinaison bleue.


----------



## Mantalo06 (Jan 6, 2022)

Elle est magnifique. J'ai un problème car je n'arrive pas à me sortir de la version historique. La lune me fait rêver. Mais si on sort de l'historique, la phase de lune est vraiment une des complications la plus belle. La vidéo est top


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Merci.
Comme beaucoup je pense, je possède la speed moon pro, mais elle a fini par me lasser car elle est un peu fade.
La moonphase est plus dans le détails, dans la douceur et la poésie. Une pièce horlogère incroyable


----------



## Mantalo06 (Jan 6, 2022)

A porter l'épaisseur n'est pas trop dérangeante ?

En passant je viens de découvrir ta chaine  je me suis abonné. Ce sont toutes tes montres ?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Oui quasiment toute. L'épaisseur était un frein sur le papier mais une fois au poignet la sensation est toute autre


----------



## Mantalo06 (Jan 6, 2022)

Hé ben sacré collection !!! Un jour j'espère pouvoir en avoir une aussi belle.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Tu sais au final je porte toujours les 3 meme lol


----------



## Mantalo06 (Jan 6, 2022)

Ahah, lesquelles ? J'en ai 5, rien de bien luxueux mais j'en suis content, je ne les mets pas tous les jours, mais content de voir que quand je sors, Selon mon humeur j'ai eu envi de chacune les porter. Pas encore de lassitude.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Citizen CC9008, Panerai 524, Speed Moonphase, Rolex 16710 et Molnia


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Si tu as discord n'hesite pas a venir sur notre salon dédié aux montres: Join the WatchSniper Discord Server!

On est une bande de potes et on se marre bien


----------



## Mantalo06 (Jan 6, 2022)

Ca fait 5  Je viens de voir par ton site que tu es ingénieur informatique, on a ça en commun  allez je garde le lien, je vous rejoindrais ce soir quand je serais sur mon PC perso


----------

